# Accountant with NHR / 3rd country tax treaty experience



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all,
I should much appreciate any recommendations of an accountant with NHR and 3rd country tax treaty experience. Evora/Lisboa area preferred. Some idea about fee structure also appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
VV


----------



## david_c (Nov 15, 2017)

ViaVinho said:


> Hi all,
> I should much appreciate any recommendations of an accountant with NHR and 3rd country tax treaty experience. Evora/Lisboa area preferred. Some idea about fee structure also appreciated.
> Thanks in advance,
> VV


Hey there,
I have a friend that works in FinPartner, which is a accounting firm in Lisbon, quite recognized and capable of dealing with the issues mentioned. I think they would help you, and the fees are not expensive as far as I know. Would you want me to ask what price they charge for the first meeting?


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

david_c said:


> Hey there,
> I have a friend that works in FinPartner, which is a accounting firm in Lisbon, quite recognized and capable of dealing with the issues mentioned. I think they would help you, and the fees are not expensive as far as I know. Would you want me to ask what price they charge for the first meeting?


I would be much obliged. VV


----------

